# Greasewood and goats



## ctrcook (Dec 26, 2012)

Greasewoods or the Sarcobatus shrub are plentiful in Western Colorado, I have much of this fenced into my newly constructed goat pastures, along with Willow, Alfalfa, Saltlanders Wheatgrass (not Crested) and Russion Knap weed in the valleys and Salt Brush/cactus on the hill sides. This is a relative confined area of an acre for 4 goates consisting of three separate one acre rotating pastures. Will they eat the Greasewood and if so will the oxalates harm them as they do sheep? Or will they benefit much from Greasewood? What about the Russion Knap, will they ignore this and let it grow and grow? I'm somewhat worried that I'll be left with Greasewood and Russion Knap and all the grasses, alfalfa and willows will be gone.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

> I'm somewhat worried that I'll be left with Greasewood and Russion Knap and all the grasses, alfalfa and willows will be gone.


If you don't have much acreage, I would definitely be a bit concerned about this possibility. I don't know if goats like (or can eat) Greasewood or Russian Knap, but I do recommend keeping free-choice hay out there year-round if you have limited plant resources. They won't eat much hay in the summer if they have the option to browse, but it will take the edge off their appetite so they're not so destructive.


----------



## Fred Bauder (11 mo ago)

Nanno said:


> If you don't have much acreage, I would definitely be a bit concerned about this possibility. I don't know if goats like (or can eat) Greasewood or Russian Knap, but I do recommend keeping free-choice hay out there year-round if you have limited plant resources. They won't eat much hay in the summer if they have the option to browse, but it will take the edge off their appetite so they're not so destructive.


Goats like greasewood, especially in the winter when the alternatives are not green. In your case, I would provide plenty of hay and supplements during the winter. I would say 4 acres is about enough pasture for 1 nanny and her offspring. Since that is not likely to be the situation lots of hay and supplements year-round might limit the damage to your relatively small pasture.


----------



## Fred Bauder (11 mo ago)

Nanno said:


> If you don't have much acreage, I would definitely be a bit concerned about this possibility. I don't know if goats like (or can eat) Greasewood or Russian Knap, but I do recommend keeping free-choice hay out there year-round if you have limited plant resources. They won't eat much hay in the summer if they have the option to browse, but it will take the edge off their appetite so they're not so destructive.








Greasewood (Sarcobatus vermiculatus) : USDA ARS


Greasewood



www.ars.usda.gov


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a very old thread.
But a good add in.


----------

